# Male or female; Which is better?



## Chinque (Feb 9, 2013)

I am getting a Russian tort soon and am wondering if I should be getting a male or a female, I have heard wonderful things about both. I have heard that males become more attached to their keeper, but, will fight if placed with another male. I have heard that females can be kept in groups, but, won't have the bond that males do with their keeper. Can you guys share your experiences with me, please?


----------



## mctlong (Feb 9, 2013)

It all depends on you.....Do you plan on getting another tortoise after this one? If you plan on getting a second (or third, or fourth...), then I'd recommend a female. Females can get aggressive and territorial, but males tend to be more so. Females get along better with each other than males do. Another thing to consider is value - if you plan on selling or trading it down the line at anytime, females tend to sell for more than males. The third thing to think about is size. Females tend to grow several inches larger than males, so if you want a biggin', I'd go with female, but if you want one that'll stay tiny, a male is your best bet.


----------



## CLMoss (Feb 9, 2013)

I like male tortoises. Less problems...

~C


----------



## Chinque (Feb 9, 2013)

I think I'm going to get a male, because I'm not going to get another one for a loooooooong time and I want a smaller one, but if anybody else has their opinions to share, then you can still reply! Thanks, everybody!


----------



## Team Gomberg (Feb 10, 2013)

You are planning on getting a Russian hatchling if i remember right. 

You can't determine the gender of a hatchling. You might find a temperature sexed in incubation for a "male" but even that is a chance. 

Keep that in mind


----------



## Chinque (Feb 10, 2013)

I already got my tort--she is a female and is getting used to her habitat. She is a marginated tort and is fairly big, I'm thinking around 5-7 inches right now (I can't find my tape measurer right now). Also, I'm pretty sure she's juvenile.


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Feb 26, 2013)

Really, my experience has been that, personality-wise, either gender makes a nice pet. Males are more territorial, but thats much more so to other torts than to people.


----------



## luvpetz27 (Feb 26, 2013)

Yay! You got a girl! 
What did you name her?
I would love to see a pic!!
Enjoy your new baby girl


----------



## african cake queen (Feb 26, 2013)

hi, doesnt matter to me. love them all. BUT, have to say my male is more snippy.


----------



## Chinque (Mar 20, 2013)

I had to give my 1st tort back, because I bought her unknowingly when she had a pyramided shell AND a respiratory infection, but I got a baby Russian, who is a female, and named her Daisy!


----------



## bigred (Mar 20, 2013)

Out of my 8 tortoises 4 of them are female, the females seem to be more active and outgoing and wanting attention from the food god. They just seem to have more character


----------



## Cutva (Jul 10, 2013)

I got my female at 4inches and she adapted quickly and we have a great bond!

Sent from my SCH-I510 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## wellington (Jul 10, 2013)

FEMALE OF COURSE! Oh, we are talking tortoises, well then, I vote male 


Only because females can become egg bound, even if there is no male around.


----------



## sharky43 (Jul 10, 2013)

My first russian was a male and he was absolutely wonderful! Definitely attached to me! But females are great too in different ways


----------

